
Show HN: I wrote a Haskell program that does my intro logic homework - JacksonGariety
https://github.com/JacksonGariety/derivation-machine
======
bbcbasic
For context a link to the homework (or similar) on the web would be good for
those who haven't studied this stuff.

~~~
JacksonGariety
I updated the README. Thanks!

Link:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propositional_calculus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propositional_calculus)

